# Strainer below Edwards on Eagle River



## whitewater golf (Aug 20, 2005)

*eagle river strainer removal*

in response to the strainer on the Eagle ..

If we can get a crew together, 
I can make time during this week or next to attempt full or partial removal. I haven't seen it so do not know how practical this might be. I'd hate to make the problem worse. I have a chain saw and live in Eagle.

John


----------



## tboe101 (May 10, 2005)

It's going to flush once the water starts pumping whenever that is. Not much we can do on this one.


----------

